# Canadian LBS



## shaqkur (Mar 15, 2009)

maybe its just the shops I have called but any Canadians here know if the 2010 Giant roadbikes in any shops ( Canadian lbs) yet.

so far I have called 4 shops and they say the models will not be coming in till March.


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

One US shop told me the samething regarding the defy advance models so I searched for and found a 2009 closeout.


----------



## shaqkur (Mar 15, 2009)

ticmxman said:


> One US shop told me the samething regarding the defy advance models so I searched for and found a 2009 closeout.


thts actually the model I was looking for--2010 defy advance 3 to be specific.
so if I understand you correctly--even in the states they dont have it in shops yet??


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

I can't speak for all the shops but the 12 or so I called had no Defy Advanced 2 or 1 in my size LG or XL and delivery date ran from maybe january to march...one shop had one on order for a customer since november


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

My shop in Pickering Ontario has all of our 2010 stock in now. The road bikes came around November 10th.


----------



## shaqkur (Mar 15, 2009)

TOflat said:


> My shop in Pickering Ontario has all of our 2010 stock in now. The road bikes came around November 10th.



really!...whts the name of your shop and phone number??


----------

